# BLOODLINE



## GGG (Oct 30, 2008)

SOMEBODY CLEAR THIS UP FOR ME PLEASE GREYLINE/GOTTI SAME THING ?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

No. 
Greylines Raider II is the father of Notorious Juan Gotti.
So...If Gotti is in the ped it stops at Raider II and becomes a Gotti line dog
If Gotti is NOT in the ped then it is a Greyline Dog.

Make sense?


----------



## GGG (Oct 30, 2008)

YEA MAKES SENSE COULDNT FIND NO INFO ON IT TY


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

If Gotty's sire was Greyline...how does this not make Gotty a Greyline dog? Just curious.
Alot of people refer to certain strains of Boudreaux as the "Eli" strain when in fact it should be considered a strain of Blind Billy or even Dibo for all that. It goes to show that every breeder really owes credit to those before them.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cuz he's gained enough notority on his own to have his own line *shrugs* I don't know HOW or WHY it all works like that I just know thats they way it does work. I personally see nothing special about Gotti.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

gotti is a O.G. greyline dog,raider2's ped was hung,its a old story but something i know a thing or to about,heres the original greyline stock,including gotti....
you tube boy out....


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I thought it was based on major variation ...so a variation inside a variation or a variation inside a variation inside a variation would be the case in calling it eli's strain or dibo's strain.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I thought it was based on major variation ...so a variation inside a variation or a variation inside a variation inside a variation would be the case in calling it eli's strain or dibo's strain.


huh?
Its based on breeding for deformity's,crossing into mastiff and bulldog breeds and hype.
Although i do like the original greyline stock,just not something i could ever support due to health reasons and the culture and lies behind the type.
But to the original o.p
Gotti is a original greyline dog,another funny thing is as far as i can tell there is no such dog,nor was there ever a dog named chain gangs barney.
Juan gotti is about as far from Dido or Eli than he is from a portuguese water hound.


----------



## Huberpits (Oct 31, 2008)

very interesting


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

cane76 said:


> Juan gotti is about as far from Dido or Eli than he is from a portuguese water hound.


 I actually agree with that statement but I was just using that as an example, maybe that was a bad example...whatever. The whole Gottyline was based on paper hanging to begin with, nobody knows for sure what the hell Gotty was. I never saw what the big deal was with him anyway other than an overproducing mutt of a dog.


----------

